# Need help with Korean Rhinestone colors - Shineart



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been lurking for a year now and have made my purchase of a KNK 15" Maxx with the ACS software and ready to start working with Sandy Mc. I'm like a sponge absorbing all the great information on this site and amazed at how well you all work as a team whether by sharing designs or giving how to tips/videos. Can't wait to call myself a "stoner"!

I'm now ready to purchase the Korean rhinestones from Shineart but need some help with colors. Your proffessional opinions and experience would be greatly appreciated. Also, if you have some designs/images with the colors you suggest that would be awesome if you could post. I will be using the rhinestones on t-shirts and car decals. I'm taking baby steps!

Red & Blue - Local high school colors (same as the Atlanta Braves colors)
Yellow - to use for softball decals/shirts
Pink - for breast cancer decals/shirts
Purple & Green - for grape/vineyard decals


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Siam and Sapphire for the Red and blue.
Citrine for Yellow
Fuchisa or Rose for Pink (if you are going to a lighter shade of pink, I would use Lt. Rose)
Amethyst and Emerald for purple and green. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Stone color choice might also have to depend on what color tee you're putting design on.
* The Shineart EMERALD is quite dark and has a hint of blue in it.
OK on light shirt but might not be bright enough for a dark shirt.
( I have to buy lesser Korean colors if I need a true green)
* The same for the Siam. It's dark. You might want to consider LIGHT SIAM for a color closer to true red.

LEO


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

When we first started we only stocked 5 colors and then if we landed a job we added a few days to be able to get the stones in. First colors we had available below

Crystal
Siam
Cobalt
Emerald
Gold

I like sapphire better but we use cobalt more. It will also depend on what you are doing as far as transfers - if you have a school near by make sure you get the school colors. You can spend a lot of money trying to stock every color before you have an order.

Scott


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I started with about 10 colors but I started with pelosa. very nice but very expensive. then I switched to Korean...still pricey, now I use Chinese it is the most cost effective and never had a stone complaint.


----------



## atd1029 (May 29, 2013)

I use the shineart Korean, and love them so far! I primarily do black shirts, and have ordered some colors that will not work. It completely depends on what color garment you are blinging.

For black garments:
red - 'light siam'
green - 'green'
royal blue - 'sapphire'
gold - 'light topaz'
black - 'black diamond'
purple - 'light amethyst'
barbie pink - she said they didn't carry a hot pink in Korean, so I got the Economy Hot Pink and it is ok . . not as bright as I wanted, but it works. Fucshia is more of what I wanted.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## NeedleLittleHelp (Feb 12, 2013)

Just like in settling in embroidery or anything always get a crolor card from the vendor and have your customer pick out the colors everybody has a different opinion of what for example blue you have to document or it will bite you in the back later if you don't have prior approval


----------

